# A new report issue



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

What are these pax expecting these day arrive in a limo for a budget fare


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Icecool said:


> View attachment 182978
> What are these pax expecting these day arrive in a limo for a budget fare


Hey brother uber,it's getting to the gritty,lol.A beauty I can tell you is a while back I had a report and feedback that I was an old,senile,paedophile look alike and the ugliest uber driver out.And to top it all off they wrote I talked a lot of shite.All in the feedback,my last one was professionalism a while have alook


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Hey brother uber,it's getting to the gritty,lol.A beauty I can tell you is a while back I had a report and feedback that I was an old,senile,paedophile look alike and the ugliest uber driver out.And to top it all off they wrote I talked a lot of shite.All in the feedback,my last one was professionalism a while have alook


Yes I know what you mean once I had a report saying that I talk to much . Just one report like this it dragged my rating to 4.5 . It got nothing to do with my performance.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Icecool said:


> Yes I know what you mean once I had a report saying that I talk to much . Just one report like this it dragged my rating to 4.5 . It got nothing to do with my performance.


Yea,it's the pits,but don't worry about it,just be you.You will be fine,from my early uber days I was a non competent driver,knowdays I'm better.My ratings are quite high,but proves nothing,I still can get kicked out for any reason.


----------

